# Algoma OAA champs



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*We are in*

4 from the Ottawa area at least


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Kate and I will be there

Rick


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, I'm in as well as Sean "X-bow" McKenty


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Me too,got my room booked.Hope my work won't get in the way.Just had to cancel last leg of seaway.Great shoot was looking forward to it.:zip:


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

not me. I will be in Nelsonville Ohio. This will be the first one I have missed in a few years.

The way the events work out you would think there are only 3 weekends in the entire summer...or some one plans it this way.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*good shooter*

hey dave were you the top canadian in erie


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*?*

I think so.

The only other guy from Ontario who I saw was Adam Dinga there was not a score posted for him on IBO.net.

I met a few guys from Quebec but didn't see any postings or scores up for them but they may have shot in a class I did not check.

Thumbs up to Antonio from Laval. He is a stand up guy and a good shot to boot.

Dave


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

3 of us for peterborough Timmer-Sue & Andy camper is all aired out


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

I shall be there tow got the camper ready


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be there with my brand new tent!!


----------

